# Electric vs Gas Boiler



## Wendydoc (Feb 5, 2018)

I live in the Algarve and need to replace my gas boiler and would be grateful if anyone could advise me as to whether to stay with gas or go for an electric boiler? And is electric a lot more expensive to run than gas? Many thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd go with gas & preferably one made by the Volcano company.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

More usually, gas heaters don't heat a storage tank of water but instead cut in when you turn the hot tap on and turn off when the tap goes off. Which is pretty efficient really. Electric heaters (normally) heat a whole tank of 250 litres or so up to 60 degrees which is going to cost you a lot more unless of course you get your power from PV panels ! 

Solar Heating ? - There's an idea !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely gas. With an electric one you are keeping gallons of water hot for when you might need them but with the gas it is instantaneous (almost.) We also use a solar panel when there is enough warmth in the sun (March- beginning December in 2017) so the gas boiler rarely cuts in BUT it cost us about 700€ (I think) to install the panel, tank and plumbing, a cost that has to be offset. We have thermostatic controls on our showers so only the required amount of hot water is used with the required amount of cold to achieve the shower outlet temperature. There are three adults showering daily and we never run out of hot water.


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

I would go with gasit is much cheaper to run. I had both in the past and gas performed the best so far.


----------

